# Sold-61 inch NRS crossbars with LoPros



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

Long story, but I have five crossbars and one NRS footbar That are 61 inches plus the LoPros for sale.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

price?


----------



## Kjboater (Aug 24, 2020)

How much and where are you? I could use 1 of them.


----------

